# Video: Audi R8 LMS Also Wrecked at Race of Champions This Weekend



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

During the Race of Champions Sunday Lotus driver Heikki Kovalainen was reportedly knocked unconscious when the Audi R8 LMS he was driving slammed into a barrier. In the video (below) Heikki is shown getting out of the car and he appears to be alright. He Tweeted this message shortly thereafter.

"Hardcore shunt with throttle jammed and rear suspension damaged, got knocked out, now some medical checkups."

Kovalainen's girlfriend Catherine was in the passenger seat of the R8 at the time of the crash and in relation to her he Tweeted, "Catherine is sore and her back is painful, got to look after her now."

In relation to his being knocked unconcious he stated again via Twitter "head's a bit sore, was unconscious for 30 seconds."

In the video it appears as if the R8's throttle is stuck in the on position. Brake lights are on and Heikki then moves to take out the inner barrier and spin the car back side first into the wall in order to slow the car down and let the back of the car take the brunt of the damage.

Watch it below.


----------



## Levi (Nov 7, 2001)

looks like somethig broke on the rear right and he didnt notice until it was too late lower control arms ?


----------

